# iOS client



## Lweek (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi folks!

I could provide iOS client (iPad and iPhone) for FA if it is something wishful? If there is already a project I can provide help with work. All I need to know is if there are furs who would like to browse FA in their iPhones or iPad and if there is a will to collaborate from current FA dev team. 

Best regards, Lweek


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 9, 2014)

The last mobile client that was made was forcefully banned because it apparently caused a slowdown of the site. I'm going to lean toward no.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Apr 10, 2014)

As nice as it would be, i haven't been very fond of Mobile variants of photo websites. Thats just me, for example photo buckets app sucks... Though if its done right, specifically for all platforms since windows phones can't do much on FA whatsoever.


----------



## Xevvy (Apr 10, 2014)

Who still uses iOS? Jeez, get with the program, that's so 2010.

On a serious note, everything works on mobile, at least on Android. Maybe that redesign they're working on (What is it, Project Phoenix or something?) will incorporate a mobile friendly view? I'd rather a more mobile friendly site than an app tbh.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 10, 2014)

*cough*

But seriously though, I browse FA just fine on my mobile.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 11, 2014)

It would be against Apple's ToS because FA hosts sexually explicit content. So no, it won't be possible for iOS.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 11, 2014)

Who needs a mobile version  I prefer my fap material in full glory!


----------



## Lweek (Apr 12, 2014)

If you see FA as a porn site then it could be a problem in the future but Apple don't care about new apps too much. Only one person from Apple go thru demo you prepare and if it is not primary a porn app then you have great change to get green light. And hell we will try to make it look clean right? As a gallery app you should mark this app as 18+ anyway which will disallow installation on devices with parent control.



Taralack said:


> *cough*


 Hey, nice HFP!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 12, 2014)

Lweek said:


> If you see FA as a porn site then it could be a problem in the future but Apple don't care about new apps too much. Only one person from Apple go thru demo you prepare and if it is not primary a porn app then you have great change to get green light. And hell we will try to make it look clean right? As a gallery app you should mark this app as 18+ anyway which will disallow installation on devices with parent control.
> 
> Hey, nice HFP!


It's not about "seeing FA as a porn site" but it is a fact that FA hosts porn. Apple don't make a distinction between 'porn site' and 'a place where explicit content is hosted'. They just care about the latter.

This is what I've been told by staff and through limited research anyway. I have never made something for iOS and therefore haven't had to look through their million pages of agreements.


----------

